# Planes



## splinter2 (Dec 5, 2009)

With all the power tools and such we have, what would be the one Hand plane one should have in His or Her shop. I need one? And there are so many to choose from. but one for everyday woodworking? 


Splinter2


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

I would say a Stanley/Baily No. 4 and a smaller block plane. Rick


----------



## mranum (Mar 27, 2008)

A low angle block plane like a Stanley 60-1/2 and for a bench plane, personally for me it would be a #5. I tend to use my #5 the most, the next most used one I have is a #3. I have a couple #4's but seem to gravitate to the #3 more for smoothing.

The #5 Jack plane is exactly what its name implies. "Jack of all Trades", I have used it for smoothing, roughing ,and to a lesser extent jointing on shorter boards. All depends how you set the frog, chip breaker and iron. The used ones are easily picked up for lower costs. Just do yourself a favor and learn to sharpen it correctly or you won't get it to do what you want it to do. Get it sharpened and tuned right and they are just a cool tool to use.:thumbsup:


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I agree with the low angle block as the one plane you need to own. If you did want to get another the #4 or 5 would be a good choice. The block plane has so many applications. Get a nice one, or make sure you know how to tune a cheap one or you will get frusterated.


----------



## splinter2 (Dec 5, 2009)

*Plane*

Thank you very much for the Info, Iam Looking, might go the Used route? It seem the ones i find are way out of my price range. But i will keep looking.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

There's really no right or wrong, as it's a matter of preference, but for a minimal set, I'd want a block plane first, and a #5 jack plane. If you plan to get more, I'd lean toward a block plane, a #3 or #4 smoother, and a #7 jointer plane. I'm a big fan of my #4-1/2 and 5-1/2 too, but YMMV.

Also, If you're not able to be a high quality Veritas or Lie Nielsen or something of that level, I'd skip the cheap Asian knockoffs in favor of an older high quality Bailey, Record, or Millers Falls plane...many of these have already been flattened and just need honing and cleaning. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIP (Dec 21, 2009)

Make sure you get a block plane with an adjustable mouth, whether you go with a standard angle or low angle. I would second a No. 5 over a No.4 because the extra length is nice if you use a shooting board.

But planes are like potato chips....you can't stop at one.


----------



## mranum (Mar 27, 2008)

BIP said:


> But planes are like potato chips....you can't stop at one.



Aint that the truth :laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## forgotten (Dec 9, 2007)

I have an old bedrock #3, a lie nielsen low angle jack plane, a lie nielsen #5 jack plane, a lie nielsen rabbet block plane, and a shoulder plane. 

The Lie Nielsen Low Angle Jack plane was the first plane I bought on the advice of a friend. I don't like it. I'll probably rarely use it now that I have the #5 and the rabbet block plane. And get an old plane instead of the newer ones. A bunch of guys in my class got woodriver planes and while they're okay just just seem sub par.


----------



## mranum (Mar 27, 2008)

Don't want to start anything, I'm just curious, I have never used or even held a Lie Nielsen plane, what is it about that low angle jack that you don't like? Never heard bad things about LN planes before.




forgotten said:


> I have an old bedrock #3, a lie nielsen low angle jack plane, a lie nielsen #5 jack plane, a lie nielsen rabbet block plane, and a shoulder plane.
> 
> The Lie Nielsen Low Angle Jack plane was the first plane I bought on the advice of a friend. I don't like it. I'll probably rarely use it now that I have the #5 and the rabbet block plane. And get an old plane instead of the newer ones. A bunch of guys in my class got woodriver planes and while they're okay just just seem sub par.


----------



## forgotten (Dec 9, 2007)

I love lie nielsen. just got a lie nielsen #5 jack plane, and I love it. And the low angle has its place, I just don't think it's as good as a regular jack plane. It's harder to adjust, and depth of cut is finicky too. Never really got the hang of it.
If you are set on getting a low angle, I would get the veritas low angle. I think it's a better tool.


----------



## MuseumWood (Mar 6, 2010)

If I were on a desert island and could only have... Planes are like clamps - can't have too many! Not quite true, but. If you want to get some of the older planes, the folks at Popular Woodworking Magazine are handtool users and they suggest Steve Nesbitt who re-machines old planes. Go to *stores.ebay.com/flatwood-tools-and more*. A good book on handplanes at WoodworkersBookShop.com as well.

I prefer wooden planes myself, and agree that a good adjustable mouth block plane is good to have, especially for end grain, but you should try a good low-angle spokeshave! If you are going to be working boards for flattening, jointing and smoothing you will really want three planes (jointer, jack, smooth) and several jack irons with various arcs on the cutting edge.

Regardless of what kind you get, they all depend on the cutting edge. You can use abrasive paper on a glass slab, waterstones, oilstones, etc. Learn to sharpen your edges consistently. Get an old defunct iron and practice, practice, practice! Same way you get to Carnegie Hall from here!


----------

